# St Joseph's seminary



## Mikeymutt (Nov 9, 2014)

after hearing all the hype about this place I just had to see it for myself..it's a long way from me so a very early started was needed,thanks for driving zedstar..we met some locals up there and made our entry in.we met up with several other explorers in there..walking through the dark cellars I just knew this was going to be good.and it did not dissapoint,what an amazing place this was.there was so much there to see and take in.i think a return visit is certainly going to be on the cards.


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 9, 2014)

Everytime I see photos of this place I love it more, thanks for sharing


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 9, 2014)

Such a beautiful place and some lovely photos. especially like the 3rd one of the sewing machine!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 9, 2014)

looks a very interesting place
Excellent shots fella


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2014)

stunning mate! really brilliant effort which paid off! love that opening shot sets up the rest perfectly!


----------



## decker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow what great pics, the building really has some presence, looks haunted too.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 10, 2014)

Completely in love with this place! Another for the list, great pics!!


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow! Every shot here is stunning. Great stuff.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 10, 2014)

AWESOME! I need to go back. Like that last [pic, never seen that from there before in anyones pics, an you saw the sinks! Im jealous! Did you hear the alarm?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 10, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> AWESOME! I need to go back. Like that last [pic, never seen that from there before in anyones pics, an you saw the sinks! Im jealous! Did you hear the alarm?



Thank you..Yes I heard the alarm alright ha ha it's loud.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2014)

Those basins! 
Absolutely stunning photography, thanks for sharing!


----------



## brickworx (Nov 10, 2014)

I think this is the best explore in the UK currently - very nice pics - a must see for me at some stage.


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome mate - stunning photos that really capture it well. OK, I admit to being jealous!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 10, 2014)

"brilliant"


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 10, 2014)

Brilliant work as usual Mikey. Loving the tap shots. Blurred background to the max!


----------



## antonymes (Nov 10, 2014)

Excellent. Very nice to bump into you. Nice shots mate!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 10, 2014)

antonymes said:


> Excellent. Very nice to bump into you. Nice shots mate!



Good to see you too..thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Cracking set of images.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 13, 2014)

Great shots! Was nice to meet you! What a place


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 13, 2014)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great shots! Was nice to meet you! What a place



Great to meet you too.was a fantastic place.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 14, 2014)

Great shots of this real beauty , must get back here


----------



## deklufc (Nov 18, 2014)

What a fantastic place . Thanks for the great photos. Might have to check this one out


----------

